# Test 400



## FM2356 (Apr 11, 2012)

I will start my first cycle of test 400. How much should I take weekly?
I'm about 210lbs and 5'9. 

FM


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 12, 2012)

FM2356 said:


> I will start my first cycle of test 400. How much should I take weekly?
> I'm about 210lbs and 5'9.
> 
> FM



Is your TEST 400 a blend or CYP or ENAN?


----------



## taskoo (Apr 12, 2012)

FM2356 said:


> I will start my first cycle of test 400. How much should I take weekly?
> I'm about 210lbs and 5'9.
> 
> FM



Leave some stats, goals, previcious cycle history, training history to help with some good advices


----------



## FM2356 (Apr 13, 2012)

taskoo said:


> Leave some stats, goals, previcious cycle history, training history to help with some good advices



my goals are muscle increase
 220 lbs 2'1
training almost 2 years


----------



## taskoo (Apr 14, 2012)

FM2356 said:


> my goals are muscle increase
> 220 lbs 2'1
> training almost 2 years



Alright, leave your height, your BF%, what kind of workout have you been doing?Any cardio?


----------



## FM2356 (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm trying not to do much cardio.
I'm training for about 10 years, but the last 2 years were intense
height 5'11 BF 8% , a good diet


----------



## PRIDE (Apr 19, 2012)

I would say no more then 1-2ml needed weekly. If all other variables are on point, you will see tremendous gains!


----------



## taskoo (Apr 19, 2012)

FM2356 said:


> I'm trying not to do much cardio.
> I'm training for about 10 years, but the last 2 years were intense
> height 5'11 BF 8% , a good diet



I would concentrate on diet and training for abit longer and get a good solid base to work from


----------



## gavin (Apr 20, 2012)

PRIDE. said:


> I would say no more then 1-2ml needed weekly. If all other variables are on point, you will see tremendous gains!



:yeahthat:


----------



## Natast19 (Apr 21, 2012)

if this is your 1st go around id just do the 400. Depending on the mix either 1 cc once a week or 1/2 cc twice a week thats just my .02


----------



## mellykins (Apr 23, 2012)

ye id go 4-500mg per week,2 jabs a week depends on the test and the mg/ml


----------

